# Cervial Stenosis and IVF



## Hope* (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi
I had IVF last September but it was unsuccessful. During Embryo Transfer the doctor had a very difficult time getting the embryos into my cervix, as it was so tight. Since then the doctors have said I need to have a dilatation before IVF next time. I have this dilatation on Monday, and hope to begin IVF again soon after. 
Has anyone had this proceedure done? Will my cervix stay dilated? Also, I have very light periods, I don't know if this cervical stenosis is the reason, but the doctor said if I have any bleed then there is room for sperm to travel through, so this isn't the reason for my infertility! 
Thanks for listening
Hope*


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Hi Hope , I could have wrote your post myself!  

I had a FET back last year and I had the exact same problem. Although I also have a tilted womb which makes it even more difficult   but I had to be sedated during ET as I almost fainted during my dummy ET as the pain was so bad. Even after being sedated they still only just managed to do it. Anway I had a review with my consultant after and he confirmed that as my cervix is so narrow I will also need dilation for my next cycle. He said you have to have it done when you are having your treatment as it apparently does not last that long   He also said that I might as well have a hysteroscoy done the same time. I am hoping I can have all of this done on the NHS  

i also find smears and internals sooooooooo painful and I think this is why   some of the doctors used to look at me like I was a wimp but now I know why they are so painful  

Please let me know how your dilation goes. I'd be really interested to hear if it works.

Good luck x


----------



## slf (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi 
Just wanted to reply to say I had this procedure done a few years ago prior to my first cycle. I had it done with a local anaesthetic & yes it did work! It made the tranfer really easy (& I got a BFP!). I had other cycles of treatment afterwards but didn't have a problem the next time round (?possibly had stretched a bit after the pregnancy).
I can't say it was pleasant, but it did work & is painless compared to giving birth!
Sarah
xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi ladies 

Have a little look here too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=206.0


----------



## Hope* (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks girls

I found out yesterday that they are changing me from the short cycle to the long one! How is that different than the short? I'm also confused as to whether I should be starting my IVF a couple of days after the dilatation or should wait for the period after that- the end of next month?

SLF can I just ask you how soon before IVF was your dilatation? Will I close up over 3 months if I have to wait?

I hate the lack of communication I get from the hospital!!!!

Thanks
Hope*


----------



## slf (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi
I can't remember exactly but think it wasn't very long (?about a week before the transfer?). Can you ring the clinic & speak to a nurse? They might be able to tell you?
Best of luck.
SF


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's some links discussing long & short protocols ... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236803.msg3782442#msg3782442
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249337.msg4094960#msg4094960
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251528.msg4157380#msg4157380
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251365.msg4153647#msg4153647

There are lots more topics on this, shout or use the search at the top 

Hope this helps hun xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello girls.  I spotted this thread a couple of weeks ago and had my dilation today so just thought I would tell you how it went. Had a general and the procedure in terms of length pain and recovery seems so far to be about the same as EC under a GA.  I am on day 5 and am on a long protocol for FET so have another couple of weeks before I even start down regging. I was anxious about this but was told this proceedure can last for months.

Hope this helps xx


----------

